
This could save you from ISP who sells your personal activity online - LifeisFaith
https://github.com/nikshepsvn/py_noise
======
est
IIRC there was a project to swap tracking cookies with random strangers to
mess up with all kinds of analytics.

------
slitaz
The ISPs will be selling Web sessions, identified by cookies. The traffic from
pyNoise does not mix with the browser session and will appear separate.

It appears it might be better to enable private browsing (aka incognito mode)
in order to make your browsing session as short (and unidentifiable) as
possible.

------
dClauzel
There are no sources for the drivers. It is very problematic to run untrusted
code.

